# Greyhound bus crash kills one, injures 16 in Texas



## CHamilton (Dec 20, 2015)

Greyhound bus crash kills one woman and injures 16 others in Texas


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 20, 2015)

This is eerily similar to a 2010 crash I covered while working in Fresno.

Some of it is still in dispute, but the generally accepted story is that an SUV with 3 young woman crashed on the highway as they headed home from a night out at popular nightlife district. The Greyhound driver didn't see the wrecked SUV in the middle of the road until it was too late. The three women inside the SUV were killed, as was the driver of the bus and two passengers.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 20, 2015)

The crash involved 1998 MCI 102DL3 #6066: https://www.flickr.com/photos/thetransitcamera/15194626808/. 

It was operating Schedule 7304 Dallas-Denver. It would have passed Arlington at about 4:50 AM local time. White G4500 #7080 was sent to carry the passengers to Denver. The schedule is running 8 hours late. Passengers are expected to arrive in Denver tomorrow morning 5:10 AM local time.

This photo shows both motorcoaches: http://www.komonews.com/news/national/1-dead-17-injured-in-Greyhound-bus-crash-in-North-Texas-363073121.html?tab=gallery&c=y&img=5.

Notice the very poor condition of #7080.

I'm somewhat pleased to find that the DL3 was able to squash the SUV like a bug. Wouldn't mind buying it for myself after repairs. As for the woman, it appears that she crashed into the barrier before being hit by the DL3. So, you shouldn't have crashed into the barrier, eh?


----------

